# New guy needs your help!!



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

I just got started riding back in july due to a new intrest of my 9 year old daughter in riding. I thought it sounded like fun and something good for us to do together. I'm 42 and had not rode since i was in my teens.I did'nt want to spend much money because,well you know how long kids intrest in things last sometimes.I was'nt even sure i would like it,and did'nt want to be stuck with a high dollar dust collector in the garage.So i ended up buying a motobecane mirage slx. It's been a good bike, i've put almost 800mi on it not one problem. The bottom line is i did'nt know anything about road bikes. The bike has a shimano claris group,fsa tempo triple 50/39/30 crankset and 11/32 cassette.I'm hooked on riding now and would like to upgrade to a better bike and groupset. I'm thinking ultegra,I'm just not sure what crank or cassette size would be best for me. I learned i did'nt need a triple crank as i live in a pretty flat rural area with some slightly rolling hills. I sure would appreciate any help,thank you


----------



## jimbo08 (Aug 28, 2013)

Set your budget and then find a local shop you like and trust to guide you.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

One of the bikesdirect Motobecanes or one of the old ones?

Not that it really matters.

Is something actually bothering you about the bike? Or is it just that they're not very bling? In a way, the second problem is easier to address...


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

What is the bike not doing for you? It sound like a good, basic, solid set up. Perhaps consider a new cassette to find gearing that suite your riding?


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr645 said:


> What is the bike not doing for you? It sound like a good, basic, solid set up. Perhaps consider a new cassette to find gearing that suite your riding?


I guess i just am not aware of all my options as far as upgrading parts,what will work with what, and what i really need. When i bought the moto i did'nt intend on it being my forever bike,maybe i'm just dreaming too soon. Also i was'nt sure my bike was worth the extra $ spent on a whole new drivetrain,the claris group seems a little slow and not that crisp,and i don't feel is holding adjustment very well. Like i said before i live in a rural area and theres only one lbs in my area within 35/40mi and i feel alittle dirty asking him for help when i don't expect to do big buy from him. I'm just not that interested in the one brand he carries. I was hoping somebody here could give me some ideas of were to start,also i was hoping to find something alittle lighter than the 26lbs the moto tips the scales at.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but judging from your post... started riding with your daughter... put almost 800 miles on the bike.. thinking Ultegra... you're finding that (given your interest in riding) you now want something better/ nicer. 

If this is the case, I'd suggest visiting your LBS's, getting sized/ fitted to some bikes of interest, and heading out on the roads for some test rides. I'd suggest riding both race and relaxed geo bikes, just so you get a feel for their (albeit, subtle) differences in rider position/ handling.

As far as budget, while there's nothing at all wrong with overbuying, most recreational riders would do fine with bikes equipped with either Tiagra or 105 groupsets. You may also want to ride some SRAM Apex bikes, just to get a feel for the difference in shifting.

All of this assumes you'll stay with riding paved roads and are (essentially) replacing your drop bar road bike with another. If OTOH intended uses are going to change (trails/ packed dirt/ gravel), then CX bikes (or similar) should be considered.


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

pj352, you've kinda hit the nail on the head,cycling has quickly turned into a passion for me. I love the feeling of accomplishment it gives me and feeling like i'm in better shape now than when i was in my 20s. I'm kinda at the point where i'm thinking maybe i would like to do something alittle past the recreational side of things. This time i want to be able to make alittle better educated decisions on a bike and components and don't want to have buyers remorse afterwards,the wife will probably only handle so much of that. So far she's been pretty supportive,and laughs saying she never thought she'd see me in spandex. There's just so many options and my lbs did'nt seem to interested in helping me with the moto past putting it together and like i said before i'm not sure i'm interested in the brand he carries


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I don't even know what my bikes weigh. I try to avoid it; I'm sure it would be depressing. Anyway, I always strap a couple tubes to them and 600-1600 mL of water. Finally, at 160 lb, I'm still about 20 lb overweight - that's most of a bicycle right there.

My current 'A' road bike doesn't even have a carbon fork, and has a generally Tiagra-level franken-drivetrain. It's not that I can't afford higher-status. I got an expensive MTB recently; that same budget could have bought me a carbon road bike with 105 if that's what I wanted. The thing is that my current bike fits me well, shifts reliably, and I pretty much just wipe and oil my chain and top up my tires as far as maintenance requirements.

Anyway, take your bike to your shop for a tuneup - most of them are really service businesses, so don't feel worse than you would taking your car to an independent mechanic who doesn't sell - and while you're there, hop on some road bikes and see if anything sells itself to you. If the bike can't sell itself to you in a half hour or so, there's your answer.

It's really not about "need." Cotterless cranks and aluminum rims got the last really problematic things solved in the '80s. At this point, it's about convenience and toys. Not that there's anything wrong with that, I just think it's helpful to call a spade a spade.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Honestly, unless you're on a tight budget (which given your 'Ultegra' comment, I don't think you are), I'd abandon the thought of upgrading the Moto. Not dissing the bike in any way, because (as you've stated) it's gotten you 800 miles without problems, but all things considered, it would make sense to keep it as your beater/ trainer/ rain/ commuter bike and go with a new bike.

Speaking of which, you mentioned your only LBS having a limited interest in assisting, and you aren't interested in their offerings. Given that you have enough interest in cycling to invest further in the sport, I suggest branching out to other semi-local bike shops. Not that I'm suggesting this, but as an example, I once drove 7 hours to ride two bikes. I, like you, try to avoid buyers remorse by thoroughly exploring options. 

Just some things to consider in your venture....


----------



## Red90 (Apr 2, 2013)

country cyclist said:


> pj352, you've kinda hit the nail on the head,cycling has quickly turned into a passion for me. I love the feeling of accomplishment it gives me and feeling like i'm in better shape now than when i was in my 20s. I'm kinda at the point where i'm thinking maybe i would like to do something alittle past the recreational side of things. This time i want to be able to make alittle better educated decisions on a bike and components and don't want to have buyers remorse afterwards,the wife will probably only handle so much of that. So far she's been pretty supportive,and laughs saying she never thought she'd see me in spandex. There's just so many options and my lbs did'nt seem to interested in helping me with the moto past putting it together and like i said before i'm not sure i'm interested in the brand he carries


I've always looked at things in terms of needs and wants. To be a recreational cyclist, all you need is a bike that functions and fits your geometry. So first thing is to check to see if your bike is setup properly. You'd be amazed how incremental changes in the seat position or handlebars will make on your riding comfort and efficiency. I've also encourage people to get a set of clip on shoes and cleats.

Now in terms of wants, that's a whole new ball game and you need to figure out why you want certain things.

Groupsets: Even the cheapest groupsets will function and do the job of shifting gears. Higher end groupsets will have the benefits of crisper engagement, lighter package and generally a more solid feel to it.

Frames: Frame geometries even for the same size person can feel different. Some are oriented for comfort and touring, others for response, speed and aerodynamics. Frame material will affect the weight and feel of the bike. The more expensive bikes will generally exhibit qualities of being very light, but stiff and comfortable.

Wheelsets: The more expensive wheelsets will be lighter, but still stiff and more aerodynamic.

At the end of the day, you need to figure out why you want to upgrade. Personally, I have more bike than I am as a rider. But to hell with that as it makes me feel good and makes me want to ride more. It improves my cardio and my health. That in itself is worth the cost of my upgrades. I know that the upgrades will only be a very small incremental change in my actual performance, but that's not the point. At least not for me.


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

Thank you for your time guys,i agree 100% with what you are saying. I believe no doubt that when you feel good about your bike it makes you want to ride more and just simply brings you to a higher performance level,at least mentally. I also think for myself anyway that by upgrading to a little more bike than what i need,it's what i want,therefore next year at this time i won't be looking for another new bike. I will for sure keep the moto for a trainer/backup bike. Also i was really wondering to about the difference in cranksets, what would be better for the flatter/gently rolling terrain where i live 53/39 vs. 50/34 compact,and also a good cassette?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

country cyclist said:


> Thank you for your time guys,i agree 100% with what you are saying. I believe no doubt that when you feel good about your bike it makes you want to ride more and just simply brings you to a higher performance level,at least mentally. I also think for myself anyway that by upgrading to a little more bike than what i need,it's what i want,therefore next year at this time i won't be looking for another new bike. I will for sure keep the moto for a trainer/backup bike. Also i was really wondering to about the difference in cranksets, what would be better for the flatter/gently rolling terrain where i live 53/39 vs. 50/34 compact,and also a good cassette?


Generally speaking, someone of 'average' fitness and riding the terrain you describe would do fine with a compact (50/34) and 12-30 cassette (or similar).

The only disadvantage (or compromise) with the above configuration is that the gaps in gearing are slightly wider than (as an example) a 53/39 crankset mated to a 12-25 cassette.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Third attempt at posting to this thread. 

Get a compact crank. Nobody needs 53/11. Not Hushovd and not you. If you find you're always cross-chained in the 50t ring, get something smaller. That has the side benefit of making a nicer shift pattern.

I was fond of my 30t ring on my triple, but I rode it with a 12-27 cassette. Lately, I have a 34t inner ring and 11-32 cassette. My lowest ratio is actually lower. I'll probably switch to 12-28 whenever I wear out what I've got, however.

I think that I'm happy with a drivetrain that gives me a good chainring for flat to rolling terrain. On a road bike with two chainrings, I want that to be the large ring. For a different reason, I have a 46 on my road bike now. I find I'm very happy with it.


----------



## D&MsDad (Jul 17, 2007)

jimbo08 said:


> Set your budget and then find a local shop you like and trust to guide you.


Thank you.

In my opinion, every "what bike should I buy" thread started by a beginner should have one reply, the one provided by jimbo, and then the thread should be closed.






------------------------


----------



## JoePAz (Jul 20, 2012)

I started road biking a year ago so I am still new to the road bike deal. However I have been mtn biking for many years. 

Anyway I just helped a friend get his first mtn bike. We have done 3 mtn bike rides and he has been borrowing my old bike. So now he has a new one and it is a solid entry level bike. Works well, but not as light or as has a good a components. I told him in time if he rides alot he can get something better. 

Sounds like you have started with a solid basic bike and now want something improved from top to bottom. Nothing wrong with this as it was I did with mtn biking too. 

So the big issue is how much money you can and want to spend. With $8000 you can get a really cool bike. Of course if you only have $2000 to spend you can get a nice bike too. Under $1000 and you are best to stay with what you have. Things like tooth counts for chainrings and cassettes are great to look at, but first get an idea of price range and what component levels. Tooth counts are fine tuning the system, but there is nothing wrong with a triple. 

Take you time to learn and pick out the bike that will fit your needs, desires and budget. Keeping riding the old bike till you figure it out. When I upgraded my entry level mtn bike to my current bike I knew exactly what I wanted the bike to do for me and where I wanted it improved over the cheaper bike. I also had budget in mind and I ended up with bike that I just love. Any first bike will be not quite perfect since you don't really know what you want it to do and want from it. A second bike should fit much better because you know these details and can focus on what will make the bike special to you. Plus no need to rush and buy something fast. Take your time and buy right.


----------



## canuckjgc (Jan 25, 2010)

Consider that you are still likely in the honeymoon phase of cycling. If your bike has been working with no problems, let me make a suggestion: new wheels.

Even very expensive bikes come with mediocre wheels. Buy a set of ultegra or fulcrum racing 3 or 1 wheels, and you will have a new bike, and likely drop 1000grams or more of weight (not to mention much smoother bearings).

New wheels will make a much bigger difference than going from claris to an ultegra groupset.

With the money you save from not buying a new bike, be sure your kid gets a quality bike. Most kids' bikes are crappy and heavy. Your kid will appreciate a decent bike.


----------



## MikeWMass (Oct 15, 2011)

With all due respect, 800 miles is not much, especially with a 9 year old (not to cast aspersions on your daughter, but if she also just started and you are riding with her, I honestly doubt that your bike is holding you back). The bike you have is fine. I would go to the Park Tools website and work through front and rear derailleur setup if you thing your shifting is poor. I would ride what you have for at least a year. You will likely find that your strength and flexibility will change, and what is good will also change.


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

MikeWMass said:


> With all due respect, 800 miles is not much, especially with a 9 year old (not to cast aspersions on your daughter, but if she also just started and you are riding with her, I honestly doubt that your bike is holding you back). The bike you have is fine. I would go to the Park Tools website and work through front and rear derailleur setup if you thing your shifting is poor. I would ride what you have for at least a year. You will likely find that your strength and flexibility will change, and what is good will also change.


The vast majority of the 800mi were not done with my daughter. I take her on 8-10mi rides whenever she wants to ride,other than that i ride alone. I normally ride 20-30mi at a time sometimes 40. I try to push as hard as i can when i ride and try to maintain an average of 18-20mph at the end of the ride.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

country cyclist said:


> The vast majority of the 800mi were not done with my daughter. I take her on 8-10mi rides whenever she wants to ride,other than that i ride alone. I normally ride 20-30mi at a time sometimes 40. I try to push as hard as i can when i ride and try to maintain an average of 18-20mph at the end of the ride.


You're at the point where I found myself a little over a year ago. You've found you really enjoy riding and it's benefits, and feel that you need an upgrade. But, you're not sure exactly of what to do due to the overload of information available. I turned to this website then and found every bit of input extremely helpful. 

I would suggest going back to the LBS and sort of "starting over" with them. Decide on your budget beforehand and go in with an open mind. Test ride several bikes in (and below) your budget, looking for the best fit and feel. All of the current groups are very reliable, so don't get too hung up on getting Ultegra just to get Ultegra. All of the groups from SRAM (Apex, Rival, Force) and Shimano (Tiagra, 105, Ultegra) are all great groups which will give you years of service. The shifting feel varies, so ride several and go with the one you like. Stay focused on feel and fit within your budget and test-ride as many bikes as you can in that price range. Make sure that you really test the bike, not just take a few laps around the parking lot. You will quickly narrow your choices down to just a very few bikes, likely one or two. When you get to that point (assuming the list you've narrowed your choice down to all fit you), the people on this site can really help with the specifics of the bike (which has the best wheels, crankset, other components, for example). However, most of the top brands all have top quality bikes at any price level, so making a decision at that point will really come down to personal choice. In other words, any Trek, Cannondale, Specialized, Giant, etc., etc., etc. at a certain price is pretty much equal to one from one of the other brands in that price range. Then you go with personal preference (again, assuming each bike fits you).

Good luck and keep us informed during your search.


----------



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

I had my bike five months before replacing the drivetrain and brakes with Shimano 105. Seems to be money well spent. Next year is the wheels.

Too bad about the dealer. I got an icy reception from the first one I approached; Yelp says this is not atypical. Fortunately, there are plenty of LBS in this vicinity. Check Craigslist and see if anyone has a business selling used bikes. They may be willing to do the wrenching if you need something replaced or adjusted.


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

mtrac said:


> I had my bike five months before replacing the drivetrain and brakes with Shimano 105. Seems to be money well spent. Next year is the wheels.
> 
> Too bad about the dealer. I got an icy reception from the first one I approached; Yelp says this is not atypical. Fortunately, there are plenty of LBS in this vicinity. Check Craigslist and see if anyone has a business selling used bikes. They may be willing to do the wrenching if you need something replaced or adjusted.


It was'nt so much that the lbs was icy, he was willing to set the bike up for me and we discussed putting it on a trainer and doing a quick fit just to get a basic seat height and fore & aft set for me when i picked the bike up. when i went back i kinda got the old two step from him and was told the seat looked pretty good to him, as long as my toes were just barely touching the ground. It was clear to me his job was done. So being someone who's not inclined to beg someone to take my business or my money,i took the bike home, got online and got the info i needed and set the seat height and fore & aft myself. Probably not perfect but i dont seem to be experiencing any pains or discomfort. I also looked up shops within 50 mi and found i have specialized, cannondale, scott, masi, giant, fuji, and trek all within about 35mi of home. Friday i checked out the specialized,cannondale,scott dealer and was very impressed with the attention i received from the owner. He was very helpful and offered test rides to me. Unfortunately it was raining, but i think the guy would've hose clamped an umbrella to the bars for me if i'd asked.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

country cyclist said:


> It was'nt so much that the lbs was icy, he was willing to set the bike up for me and we discussed putting it on a trainer and doing a quick fit just to get a basic seat height and fore & aft set for me when i picked the bike up. when i went back i kinda got the old two step from him and was told the seat looked pretty good to him, as long as my toes were just barely touching the ground. It was clear to me his job was done. So being someone who's not inclined to beg someone to take my business or my money,i took the bike home, got online and got the info i needed and set the seat height and fore & aft myself. Probably not perfect but i dont seem to be experiencing any pains or discomfort. I also looked up shops within 50 mi and found i have specialized, cannondale, scott, masi, giant, fuji, and trek all within about 35mi of home. Friday i checked out the specialized,cannondale,scott dealer and was very impressed with the attention i received from the owner. He was very helpful and offered test rides to me. Unfortunately it was raining, but i think the guy would've hose clamped an umbrella to the bars for me if i'd asked.


Not saying to look no further, but this guy sounds like he is trying to earn your business....which is a good thing. Go back when the weather is favorable to test-ride and ride every bike he has in your price range. You will be able to find a bike that fits you among the brands you mentioned (Specialized, Cannondale, Scott). Those brands offer excellent bikes at a wide variety of prices. However, do not rule out the other fairly local LBS's and try out what they have to offer.

You never mentioned what your budget is. If you could tell what your price range is, the great people on this site may be able to give you a few more pointed suggestions.


----------



## country cyclist (Oct 28, 2013)

jeepsouth said:


> Not saying to look no further, but this guy sounds like he is trying to earn your business....which is a good thing. Go back when the weather is favorable to test-ride and ride every bike he has in your price range. You will be able to find a bike that fits you among the brands you mentioned (Specialized, Cannondale, Scott). Those brands offer excellent bikes at a wide variety of prices. However, do not rule out the other fairly local LBS's and try out what they have to offer.
> 
> You never mentioned what your budget is. If you could tell what your price range is, the great people on this site may be able to give you a few more pointed suggestions.


I would like to stay around the 2-3 thousand range,and i'm not totally stuck on ultegra. Just thought from the reading i've done it sounded like a good durable groupset that will last. This time when i buy i want a bike that will keep me happy for a good while. I think once i get to take some test rides it will help when i can actually feel the difference in the different groups. Will have to say though i did like the looks of the cannondale CAAD10 & Synapse. That leads to the decision,carbon vs aluminum? So many choices,i think my head will explode.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Commercial bikes make some annoying substitutions. Many company's "105" bikes have someone else's crank and house-brand hubs. I'd take a complete Tiagra group over that. Substitute Ultegra and 105 if you like. My current crankset might be seen as a collaboration among three different manufacturers. If I was shopping for a bike based on group, I think I'd want that to match.

I used to ride a bike with mostly 105, even the brakes and hubs. And yes, the crank too. I put Ultegra shifters on it. They're nice and I hope my brother is enjoying them; I'm happier now just riding something that fits me. Tiagra is already at the level of good function and service life.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

country cyclist said:


> I would like to stay around the 2-3 thousand range,and i'm not totally stuck on ultegra. Just thought from the reading i've done it sounded like a good durable groupset that will last. This time when i buy i want a bike that will keep me happy for a good while. I think once i get to take some test rides it will help when i can actually feel the difference in the different groups. Will have to say though i did like the looks of the cannondale CAAD10 & Synapse. That leads to the decision,carbon vs aluminum? So many choices,i think my head will explode.


The 2-3 thousand dollar price range you mentioned will give you a wide range of choices. There are some really great bikes in that price range.

In general, at that price you will find top-shelf aluminum bikes and mid- to lower-level carbon bikes. You mentioned the CAAD10. That frame is about as good as it gets for aluminum. It is an outstanding frame and Cannondale equips them very well. Keep in mind that the CAAD10 has race geometry, so make sure that is what you want. The Synapse you mentioned will sit you a little bit more upright and may be more comfortable on longer rides.

Those are just two bikes in a sea of choices. If you like the LBS that sells Cannondale, then it is hard to go wrong with a Cannondale bike as long as you make sure the LBS fits you properly, especially so with the CAAD10. I ride a Cannondale, but there are comparable offerings from many other great bike companies.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I think you are getting a sense of what you want. 

But let me ask you what the LBS asked me when I went in and asked to try out a Synapse. He asked what I wanted to improve over my Secteur. I said I wanted somethibg faster especially on hills. He got a Super Six out instead. I loved it. Ended up buying a Tarmac instead but similar geo. 

Given your other descriptions, I would strongly suggest at least trying a Venge since you have a specialized dealer who seems to be good. If you are mostly flat to rolling hills, that may be a top choice.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Jimbo's advice is sound. The only thing I would add is try a few different shops you trust because they don't all carry the same bikes and one brand might suit your tastes or body or pocketbook better than another. For instance, on most "traditional gepmetry bikes" a size 52cm in some brands (Specialized, Trek, etc.) fits my boday a little better than a 51cm in others (Felt, Cervelo, etc.). I can ride either, but I experience less toe overlap (or none at all) and have a little more room (and comfort) on a 52cm in some brands.


----------

